# Polyester shirts better value than Gildan 42000?



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi folks. Can anyone recommend a 100% Poly t-shirt that is a grade or two more substantial than the Gildan 42000?

While price per piece is still important, I wouldn't mind a $1-3 bump in shirt price for something that feels a little heavier. The 42000's just seem very lightweight and flimsy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

Give A4's Spun Poly Tee a gander. It has a tear away tag which is a plus to keep those snooping clients at bay.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Try the Hanes Cool Dri. Tighter weave, brighter white and is more opaque than the Gildan. 

Augusta 790 is nice as well.


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

If you're looking for a poly shirt that has more of a cotton type feel than a performance material feel, try Monag Apparel. They have some that I think have the same type of feel as the Gildan 42000, but not so thin and see through. Vapor Apparel has nice options too, but those are getting up there in price.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Monag for feels like cotton 585 924 1410 ASK for Amit
Duotec for MICRO FIBER 785 883 2378 ask for Eric


----------

